# Paint had her girls!!!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I figured today would be the day. A very quite goat never talks. She said a few words to me this morning while turning them out. Believe it or not her bag was bigger. She had to very healthy girls but she will be going to the sale barn after she weans if she can get her babies that far with out bottle feeding them. She is a self milker so far she has only milked her on side so im hoping she doesnt milk the other side. I am very upset that she does this cause I really wanted to keep her. If anyone has any advice on self milkers I would love to hear from ya. Thanks an here are a few pics.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice little doelings. My Darlin had twin doelings today also.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful girls!!

Self nursers are not easily broken of the habit....I had one that I had to make a stiff collar that covered her entire neck preventing her from bending back to reach...she didn't do it though til her kids were 5-6 weeks old


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute! I love boer babies!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got back in from weighting the babies. One is 8lds the other is 7lds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Such beautiful babies and the mama is beautiful too! What a shame she is a self milker  Maybe you could make one of the collars that liz suggested? She may not like it and may look funny, but could work...at least to get you through this without making bottle babies.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

The good news is she only seems to be milking one side an not often atleast I think. Bad news is the side she was milking made her bag smaller on that side (of course) but the babies only wanted to suck the other side as the nipple was inlarged from nothing sucking. So I put duck tape on the other one that was being used to get them to suck the enlarged one. They tried the duck tape teat lol a few times then they started working harder on the other. I had to milk it a few times because it became very tight an I didnt want her to blow her bag or nipple. I have plans to get a collar of some sort to put on her to make sure she doesnt suck herself. 

Has anyone ever heard of a goat just sucking enough to ease the pain of a bag being so full? Would that cause her to only suck at the beginning? Was just a thought.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

beautiful little girls congrats!!


----------

